
Ask HN: Full list of HN nonprofits/NGOs? - llamataboot
I have found a few woefully out of date lists, and also this<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yclist.com&#x2F;<p>but that is not filterable.<p>Is there a list anywhere of all NGOs that have gone through YCombinator?
======
connor11528
Hey great question. I've built a site that aspires to answer exactly these
types of questions. Employbl has about 500 bay area companies with 62 of those
companies being YC backed. There are over 1,000 active YC companies so it's
only a fraction, but hey, it's a start!

1\. Head over to [https://employbl.com/](https://employbl.com/) 2\. Select YC
companies (62 companies) 3\. Select 'social good' (17 total companies, 1 with
the YC filter applied)

Watsi
([https://employbl.com/companies/Watsi](https://employbl.com/companies/Watsi))
is the only company I have in the social good category that is explicitly not
for profit. My social good category has some social businesses that are for
profit but there's a clear social bent.

Are you looking for non-profit work or what's your goal?

~~~
llamataboot
Mostly general curiosity on how the orgs are faring post incubator life.
Thanks for the link, I'll check it out!

